# Hinterrad ausbauen Supreme FR 2013



## Z1mtstern (31. Oktober 2013)

Liebe Community,

vielleicht stelle ich mich gerade unglaublich blöd an, aber die 150x12mm Steckachse will nicht mehr aus meinem Supreme FR Hinterbau raus. Eingeschraubt wird sie ganz normal mit einem Imbusschlüssel, wobei bei den letzten Umdrehungen das letzte Stück der Achse in einer Art Sicherungsring verschwindet.

Beim rausdrehen dreht sich jetzt besagter Sicherungsring mit, es gibt ein hässliches knarzen und die Achse kommt nicht mehr raus.

Könnt ihr mir n Tipp geben?

/e: Hab noch grad ein Bild von dem System bei google gefunden, allerdings weiterhin keine info wie man das ding löst. 
http://cdn.vitalmtb.com/photos/stories/2010/09/15/full_90532010_1284593738.jpg

Gruß

Lukas


----------

